
Show HN: Video calls and web browsing in Minecraft. - realgrantthomas
http://verizoncraft.github.io/
======
meesterdude
Two things:

1) This is pretty cool! I wanted something like this when i played; although
with a better screen. and no video calling. But still, doing it with
individual blocks renders cool results nonetheless. I was pondering something
similar in space engineers (which, is like an adult minecraft in space) but
for breaking up LCD panel textures.

2) Fuck Verizon with a rusty nail. I cannot underscore this second point
enough. There is no back peddling from who they are and what they do. The day
they are broken up cannot come soon enough.

------
comrh
Time for a corollary to Atwood's Law: any application that can be created in
Minecraft will eventually be created in Minecraft.

~~~
qbrass
I'm waiting for a nested X11 server.

------
realgrantthomas
This is powered by some very real Minecraft plugins. A stripped down version
is available here: [https://github.com/VerizonCraft/Boxel-
client](https://github.com/VerizonCraft/Boxel-client)

------
ArekDymalski
For me it's yet another example of technology (that was predicted long time
ago) emerging from quite an unexpected direction:

1\. For many years we were reading/watching SF about computers worn on the
wrists. They materialized as an extension of phones.

2\. For many years we were reading/watching SF about (successful)
virtual/simulated world. It materializes as extension of an "ugly", indie
game.

I'm quite sure there are other examples, but can't recall them right now.

~~~
Rodeoclash
MineCraft is uses an engine that's flexible enough to accomodate this kind of
use. It's both moddable and very flexible. Even if the game supports mods, you
usually can't affect the geometry in a wide reaching way like you can with
Minecraft.

------
ninjazee124
But why?

~~~
kej
To promote Verizon, obviously.

------
andrewmcwatters
Nice cell tower.

------
dimatter
that first sentence though...

